# Cheap B&B in central San Gimignano?



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi

We are looking to pull together a tour of Tuscany and need a good value B&B for 2 nights a night in San Gimignano. We really want to be in the centre not out in the hills - can anyone recommend a good value B&B?

thks


----------

